# 60 minutes - How many MB?



## Entcee (Dec 18, 2004)

I tried searching for this with no luck...

How much space (in MB) does a 60 minute show take up on the hard drive of a DirecTiVo?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Depends on the type of show, but roughly 1GB per hour.


----------



## Entcee (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks a lot.

What type of show would take up more space?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Fast action sports programs would take up more space than a darkly lit mystery program.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Dkerr24 said:


> Fast action sports programs would take up more space than a darkly lit mystery program.


Are you sure about that?
If I transfer any two shows of the same length and quality from a Tivo to my pc (tivo desktop), they are the same size +/- a MB or two.


----------



## MeStinkBAD (Jul 16, 2003)

mick66 said:


> Are you sure about that?
> If I transfer any two shows of the same length and quality from a Tivo to my pc (tivo desktop), they are the same size +/- a MB or two.


This is true of a standalone TiVo. DirecTivos are different.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

MeStinkBAD said:


> This is true of a standalone TiVo. DirecTivos are different.


Oh yeah, that's right. I knew that. Nevermind.


----------

